
The Porsche Taycan Turbo EV Redefines Speed and Acceleration - golfer
https://www.automobilemag.com/news/2020-porsche-taycan-turbo-ev-electric-ride-review-photos/
======
java-man
How does it redefines speed and acceleration??

"While the P100D Tesla versions are even quicker off the mark than the hottest
landshark from Stuttgart, the repeatability of such a task is what allegedly
separates the wheat from the chaff."

Not sure what is wheat and what is chaff in this context.

